# victor jaws



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a 1 1/2 dozen of square jawed victors. could I replace these with new round jaws and make a better trap that could stand up to a bobcat.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Talk to smitty. He's the trap modifying king, or atleast thats what I've been told.
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

What size trap are you talking about? #2's?

Smitty


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah thats the ones.


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

It seems that Smitty already covered this topic a while back. that answered most of my questions but I still have one is brider 1.65 levers the only levers that fit the traps

Thanks


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If I recall correctly, some of the #2 were higher-levers. It seemed like some of the reversed-jaw style levers would ride higher on the new (round) jaws.

You don't "have" to replace the levers. You can do alittle grinding on the outside taper of the jaws (where the levers ride) and slice the insides of the levers at the top, where the opening for the jaws "curls-in", and crimp it in alittle, that will give you alittle more lever-heigth with the trap in closed position.

Sleepy Creek levers will also work, just be sure they match the 3/4" frame on the Vics.

If I were you, I'd baseplate, laminate, and bubbleweld the jawtips, especially if you have coyote in your area. I've used these modified Vics, and actually like them. I just replace the springs with #2 musicwires, and don't bother with 4 coiling. I've caught coyotes in them with no problems.

Smitty


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

we don't have many coyotes that are big enough to do much. are biggest problem is are giant *****. thanks for the information.


----------

